# What do you think about the growing phenomenon of hyper real sex dolls and what does



## Stang197 (Aug 31, 2015)

I have noticed that there is an increasing amount of news stories regarding ultra realistic sex dolls. With technology advancing in leaps and bounds every year it makes you wonder what these will be like in coming decades. 
What does this mean for marriage?
What does this mean for population growth, especially in the West where it is currently declining?
Why does it seam that women generally don't like the idea where men are mostly passive or support it?
What kind of people would buy these dolls? 
Just some of the questions that came to mind. Wondering what you guys thought.


----------



## Stang197 (Aug 31, 2015)

Kind messed up the title. The last part was going to be "What does it mean for society".


----------



## leon2100 (May 13, 2015)

can you list them an a dependent on your tax returns?


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

leon2100 said:


> can you list them an a dependent on your tax returns?


Just don't give them a love bite.
They will go down on you.
But not in the good way. 🤐🤐🤐


----------



## leon2100 (May 13, 2015)

Imagine an orgy: 8 dolls and one human male. Threesomes would be easy. Wouldn't have to worry about STD or pregnancies unless your doll that slept around. I was born 50 years too soon.


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

sex dolls...

when I was growing up if you admitted to masturbating you were teased and teased is was thought of as shameful and wrong. something to be avoided. 

That was wrong there is nothing wrong with taking matters into your own hands so to speak.

the last 20 or so years we have been preaching it ok to masturbate hell we even have a month dedicated to it.

but somehow I think the pendulum has swung too far and this whole masturbation is healthy its ok and might as well watch some midget porn as your doing it now we got some realistic dolls to use.

its just seems a bit much and I also think it will have a negative impact on relationships.

now its time to watch some amputee midget porn!


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

Interesting, that might be what men who have wives who won't have sex with them will be reduced to.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

chillymorn69 said:


> sex dolls...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When is masturbation month? Does EVERYONE know this????


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

In my mind it's not much different than hiring a prostitute. Men hire hookers for sex and nothing more. They buy dolls for sex and nothing more. Both cost them money. Both are seen by most women as something slightly (or not so slightly) perverted for a man to do but men will continue to do both for as long as they have penises. The more realistic the dolls/vaginas, the more blurred the line becomes between real vs fake.

It's not really anything new. It's just another way for men to get their rocks off, same as they have ever since there have been men.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Hope1964 said:


> In my mind it's not much different than hiring a prostitute. Men hire hookers for sex and nothing more. They buy dolls for sex and nothing more. Both cost them money. Both are seen by most women as something slightly (or not so slightly) perverted for a man to do but men will continue to do both for as long as they have penises. The more realistic the dolls/vaginas, the more blurred the line becomes between real vs fake.
> 
> It's not really anything new. It's just another way for men to get their rocks off, same as they have ever since there have been men.


Sounds perfectly rational and reasonable. Does the same apply to "the more realistic the penis(dildo)...? Some are even molded from casts taken from male porn stars.


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

Hope1964 said:


> In my mind it's not much different than hiring a prostitute. Men hire hookers for sex and nothing more. They buy dolls for sex and nothing more. Both cost them money. Both are seen by most women as something slightly (or not so slightly) perverted for a man to do but men will continue to do both for as long as they have penises. The more realistic the dolls/vaginas, the more blurred the line becomes between real vs fake.
> 
> It's not really anything new. It's just another way for men to get their rocks off, same as they have ever since there have been men.


They make them for women, too, and they sell  (though probably at 1/10th the female version!)

They're great for people who simply can't 'do' human interaction or relationships. There's a market for them.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

A guy living a remote are decided to buy a blow up doll and ordered it online.When the postman was delivering it he noticed an arm sticking out of the package so he investigated further and found out what it was.Seeing as he was in the middle of nowhere decided to have a little "cuddle" and then he packed the doll up and delivered it.
A few weeks later the guy who bought the doll got a phone call from the manufacturer inquiring was he happy with his purchase and the guy assured them he was delighted with his new friend.They asked him was it realistic enough for him.
Realistic! He exclaimed,"the first time I used it I caught crabs".


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

alexm said:


> They make them for women, too


OK how does that even WORK?? I've seen those battery operated piston driven monster penis toys and they're just.............gross. Does the woman have to straddle the doll or something??


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Hope1964 said:


> OK how does that even WORK?? I've seen those battery operated piston driven monster penis toys and they're just.............gross. Does the woman have to straddle the doll or something??


Waiting patiently for @alexm to demonstrate how to use a male sex doll >


----------



## Stang197 (Aug 31, 2015)

What really concerns me is that this could really impact male/female relationships in the future. A lot of guys seam like they a perfectly content playing video games all day. Knowing how hard it is to have a good relationship, how many people will go the easy way and just buy a doll?


----------



## Steve1000 (Nov 25, 2013)

Stang197 said:


> I have noticed that there is an increasing amount of news stories regarding ultra realistic sex dolls. With technology advancing in leaps and bounds every year it makes you wonder what these will be like in coming decades.
> What does this mean for marriage?
> What does this mean for population growth, especially in the West where it is currently declining?
> Why does it seam that women generally don't like the idea where men are mostly passive or support it?
> ...


1. Pretty good safe tool for couples who like to role play.
2. Little impact on population growth.
3. A more accurate assessment will come from the sales departments.
4. Mostly teenage boys and other single men/women.

I would have really appreciated one when I was 16. Overall, a great idea for those on your list that are hard to buy for.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

As long as they don't come with lifelike realistic legal rights . . . . . . . .

Honestly, I don't believe that a more realistic sex toy is going to affect society as much as the current legal situation already has. Men are avoiding commitment Due to law, not because of an easy alternate. 

Another thought that comes to mind. Which is worse in it's effect on general society? Substance addiction? Sex addiction? game / gambling addiction? Has society reacted to protect itself from the biggest danger?


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

SunnyT said:


> When is masturbation month? Does EVERYONE know this????


you missed now you have to wait until next May.>


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

I see non-intelligent dolls as just another (expensive and awkward) sex toy. Equivalent of vibrators, fleshlights, sybians, blow-up dolls etc. 

I expect there is a subset of people who will develop an emotional attachment to one. That is probably a sign of someone who has difficulty interacting with real people anyway. Probably less of a problem than social media (or TAM!) addiction.

As the dolls become more automated and start to simulate intelligence, I worry more. At some point a sex robot may become a valid partner for more people. That might be OK but there are interesting social implications.

Of course at some point they become intelligent enough for west-world type questions of whether it is OK to enslave them. That is probably decades off - but I expect it will happen.


Interactive dolls can lead in disturbing directions. Is it OK to own a "rape" doll that cries and struggles when you abuse it? (this is OK with a consenting BDSM partner, but is a doll different? Is it different from a rape fantasy when using a simpler sex toy? What about dolls built to look like animals or children? Or specific people you know (without their consent). There are a wide range of rather disturbing directions - disturbing, but not involving harm to any sentient creature. 


For me personally, inanimate sex dolls trigger a necrophilia reaction and I have no interest at all. I don't know how I would react to an interactive doll. I think the "uncanny valley" effect would make it very undesirable.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

I don't think the dolls are active yet, so I guess you just.... ride them. 

All of them trigger necrophilia feelings for me - but I have no objection to people who want them. 



Hope1964 said:


> OK how does that even WORK?? I've seen those battery operated piston driven monster penis toys and they're just.............gross. Does the woman have to straddle the doll or something??


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Hope1964 said:


> OK how does that even WORK?? I've seen those battery operated piston driven monster penis toys and they're just.............gross. Does the woman have to straddle the doll or something??


I cannot post any links to this there. So do a good search on "male sex doll" and look at the images.

Yea, they are life size dolls with big penises. Most likely the woman sits on it's motorized, vibrator pelvis area.

I don't see how else it would work since the dolls do not have any ability to move much on their own.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Get a sex doll and add virtual reality for porn to the experience. And some men will never come up for air. I see it now... all the headlines about guys dying from the experience.

I've read that one of the problems with the dolls is that they can harbor STDs. Apparently some men exchange the dolls and there are places now that are basically doll brothels. And they are finding out that the dolls are hard to clean between customers. But then again, maybe men who uses these sort of places don't care.


??Sex Doll Brothels Are Becoming More Popular | Men?s Health

Hello, Westworld: Sex Doll Brothel Opens In Barcelona | HuffPost

Maybe the people who use sex slaves can not stop hurting so many young women and start using these dolls instead. That could be a benefit to society.


----------



## wild jade (Jun 21, 2016)

Sex dolls aren't just for sex. They're also for love -- at least for some. https://www.theatlantic.com/health/...-why-one-man-advocates-synthetic-love/279361/


----------



## Stang197 (Aug 31, 2015)

wild jade said:


> Sex dolls aren't just for sex. They're also for love -- at least for some. https://www.theatlantic.com/health/...-why-one-man-advocates-synthetic-love/279361/



I wonder how lonely someone would have to be to actually fall in love with a doll.
Also makes me wonder if these things are good enough for certain people then maybe it would be a good idea to invest in some of these companies. 
As sad as it is, I think these are here to stay and will be big business someday. Just hope it doesn't ruin humanity.


----------



## Stang197 (Aug 31, 2015)

Mr. Nail said:


> As long as they don't come with lifelike realistic legal rights . . . . . . . .
> 
> Honestly, I don't believe that a more realistic sex toy is going to affect society as much as the current legal situation already has. Men are avoiding commitment Due to law, not because of an easy alternate.
> 
> Another thought that comes to mind. Which is worse in it's effect on general society? Substance addiction? Sex addiction? game / gambling addiction? Has society reacted to protect itself from the biggest danger?


I wonder if these things start to really impact marriages, will the laws eventually be changed to reduce people's fears of commitment? All the guys at work have sworn off marriage due to what they have seen their family members go through in the meat grinder of family court. Of the 3 young guys that have gotten married, 2 are already divorced.


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

Hope1964 said:


> OK how does that even WORK?? I've seen those battery operated piston driven monster penis toys and they're just.............gross. Does the woman have to straddle the doll or something??


The same way a dildo works, except the dildo is attached to a lifelike dummy.


----------



## Emerging Buddhist (Apr 7, 2016)

alexm said:


> The same way a dildo works, except the dildo is attached to a lifelike dummy.


I've heard some wives groups behind me at the pub describe their husbands like that...


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

They seem very, well inconvenient to me. They must be really heavy and difficult to move around and store. Does having a plastic body really make it a better sex toy than just having the sex organs? I could see if it the dolls could move, but I don't think they do. Wouldn't a standard sex toy and a porn video be a much better option?

Not objecting if people like them, it just seems strange to me.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

While I am finding this discussion very interesting, I am still trying to figure out how I had no idea masterbation month existed. It's gonna be a long ten months....


----------



## Stang197 (Aug 31, 2015)

Spicy said:


> While I am finding this discussion very interesting, I am still trying to figure out how I had no idea masterbation month existed. It's gonna be a long ten months....


I have never heard of it either. They need a better advertising department!


----------



## C3156 (Jun 13, 2012)

Stang197 said:


> I wonder how lonely someone would have to be to actually fall in love with a doll.
> Also makes me wonder if these things are good enough for certain people then maybe it would be a good idea to invest in some of these companies.
> As sad as it is, I think these are here to stay and will be big business someday. Just hope it doesn't ruin humanity.


Lets be honest, look at the number of posts on various websites from men complaining about not getting enough sex with their wives. I can easily see a market for a lifelike doll for sex purposes. It may not be a real live woman, but it has the looks and is always interested.


----------



## bkyln309 (Feb 1, 2015)

For the pathetic, broken and socially inept awesome... For anyone else, not even an option.


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

Spicy said:


> While I am finding this discussion very interesting, I am still trying to figure out how I had no idea masterbation month existed. It's gonna be a long ten months....


How the hell did I get so far out of the loop? Masturbation month? Realistic sex dolls? Orgies with dolls? Falling in love with one? 

Can you program them to talk? "Oh my gawwwd that's big!" Or Program NOT to talk? Do they have replaceable heads so you can change things up if you get bored? I can't wait to see some poor sap out to dinner with one!

Personally I'm holding off until I can get one that mows my lawn.


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

I guess I'm old school I just use a cantaloupe duct taped to an old sawzall with a hole in the middle. first i nuke the fruit and then its.....
not really I just don't think I would stoop that low as to have a doll .

In my mind taking matters into your own hands is a stop gap solution not a way of life.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

I remember about 6 or 7 years ago, I saw a special on men and their 'real dolls.' 

Admittedly, the guys they profiled were socially stunted, and not the type that women look at or find appealing. One guy was 'living' with his doll - she had a name and he dressed her and they did everything 'together.' I can only imagine what people must think when they spot him and his 'woman' sitting on a park bench or 'sharing' a shake at the ice cream parlor.:rofl::rofl:

But they really didn't profile guys who just use them for sex.


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

I can't be the only guy to think this, but.........to dip my wick in one of those things.....GROSS!


----------



## Stang197 (Aug 31, 2015)

Cooper said:


> Spicy said:
> 
> 
> > While I am finding this discussion very interesting, I am still trying to figure out how I had no idea masterbation month existed. It's gonna be a long ten months....
> ...


The story I read says they can answer questions (I am guessing it's like Siri), blink, and turn their heads. 
Seams like every couple of days there are new stories on Drudge talking about these things. Some groups are super pissed. I think its sad.
Probably won't be too long before they get one that does the housework.


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

With technology developing fairly quickly in VR and robotics, I don't doubt there will be some very cool and realistic options available within the next 20 years. No real difference from other sexual toys.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

Stang197 said:


> The story I read says they can answer questions (I am guessing it's like Siri), blink, and turn their heads.
> Seams like every couple of days there are new stories on Drudge talking about these things. Some groups are super pissed. I think its sad.
> Probably won't be too long before they get one that does the housework.


If they get one that does housework, I'm buying one. I will need the help, especially in May when my hands will be full. >


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

TX-SC said:


> With technology developing fairly quickly in VR and robotics, I don't doubt there will be some very cool and realistic options available within the next 20 years. No real difference from other sexual toys.


Exactly. What you do in the privacy of your own bedroom.....................

I do think, though, that guys who 'live' with them and take them out and stuff are just messed.


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

Hope1964 said:


> Exactly. What you do in the privacy of your own bedroom.....................
> 
> I do think, though, that guys who 'live' with them and take them out and stuff are just messed.


Oh, of course. It's like a woman walking around with a Hitachi and calling it her "husband." It's just tacky and, honestly, stupid.


----------



## Jeffyboy (Apr 7, 2015)

There was this clip on Futurama that warned about the danger of these kinds of things - basically men won't be motivated to do anything anymore and society will collapse lol


----------



## Stang197 (Aug 31, 2015)

Jeffyboy said:


> There was this clip on Futurama that warned about the danger of these kinds of things - basically men won't be motivated to do anything anymore and society will collapse lol



This was my line of thinking. Most guys work to attract women. Not all. Without the need to attract someone, how many people will do the bare minimum only to survive?


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

I think its just one more step down the slippery slope.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

But these aren't women, they are sex toys. That may be OK. Men (or women) who are just looking for the physical experience of sex can use these bots and and not wind up in unhappy relationships. People looking for real relationships will be less likely to run into dates who only want sex. (note "only want sex" is very different from "want sex").

Nothing wrong with only wanting sex, but since many people want more than sex it can lead to unhappy relationships unless two people with the same interests meet. 




Stang197 said:


> This was my line of thinking. Most guys work to attract women. Not all. Without the need to attract someone, how many people will do the bare minimum only to survive?


----------



## zookeeper (Oct 2, 2012)

Stang197 said:


> What really concerns me is that this could really impact male/female relationships in the future. A lot of guys seam like they a perfectly content playing video games all day. Knowing how hard it is to have a good relationship, how many people will go the easy way and just buy a doll?


I doubt many tears will be shed by women for the loss of such specimens.


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

Stang197 said:


> I wonder if these things start to really impact marriages, will the laws eventually be changed to reduce people's fears of commitment? All the guys at work have sworn off marriage due to what they have seen their family members go through in the meat grinder of family court. Of the 3 young guys that have gotten married, 2 are already divorced.


I don't expect the misandrist marriage/divorce laws to change until there is a serious panic about men not being interested in marriage.

This can only speed up the timeline for that, so I'm in favor of it.


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

tech-novelist said:


> I don't expect the misandrist marriage/divorce laws to change until there is a serious panic about men not being interested in marriage.
> 
> This can only speed up the timeline for that, so I'm in favor of it.


Agree. More men need to make the decision to never get married. Laws are so skewed against men right now that it makes NO SENSE to get married or have kids. If I was a young man in this day and age I'd get a vasectomy and vow never to marry. I would probably have a life partner, but I'd never tie my finances to her or make it where the state needs to be involved in a separation.


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

TX-SC said:


> Agree. More men need to make the decision to never get married. Laws are so skewed against men right now that it makes NO SENSE to get married or have kids. If I was a young man in this day and age I'd get a vasectomy and vow never to marry. I would probably have a life partner, but I'd never tie my finances to her or make it where the state needs to be involved in a separation.


Actually if I were a young man today I would emigrate to a country with less misandrist laws and less entitled women.
Probably somewhere in Latin America.


----------



## Stang197 (Aug 31, 2015)

TX-SC said:


> tech-novelist said:
> 
> 
> > I don't expect the misandrist marriage/divorce laws to change until there is a serious panic about men not being interested in marriage.
> ...



I wonder if these laws are driving this doll phenomenon.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Hmm, if there were automated sex dolls - robots that could have sex like people, but otherwise no personality, I wonder if many women would want them. Having a perfect robotic lover might be as popular with women as with men.

For many people I don't think there would be much appeal. They might try it as a novelty, but I think it would get dull quickly.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Stang197 said:


> What really concerns me is that this could really impact male/female relationships in the future. A lot of guys seam like they a perfectly content playing video games all day. Knowing how hard it is to have a good relationship, how many people will go the easy way and just buy a doll?


Ewww!

Clean up would probably be a bit of a chore.

The nice thing about live people, is that when they get dirty they tend to wash themselves.

That said I'm not worried about some people withdrawing themselves from procreative pursuits. If some do choose that route (pun intended), it would just open up more opportunities for those who are still inclined to share sex with others.

As to video games I've played video games for decades, from Pong on an Atari in the 70s through arcade games like Space Invaders, Galaga, Ghost'n'goblins etc, plus California Games, Gunship and more on PC during the 80s.

On to the first few years of this century where I played The Legend of Zelda Ocarina of Time, Perfect Dark and others on a Nintendo 64, which was followed by Combat Flight Simulator 3 Battle for Europe, Hidden & Dangerous 2, Age of Empires and Falcon 4.0 Allied Force etc on PC. Whereas today on an xBox I mostly play Tom Clancy's The Division, Battlefield 4 & 1 and Forza 6 amongst others.

Yet despite the games, I have found the time amongst lots of other things, to have a tremendously rich and frequent sex life with live women through more than 28 years.

Even my father who is almost 68 and retired has played computer games since the 70s. Yet he's managed to stay married through 47 years, so I don't think computer games in themselves are an issue.

In my experience good relationships are easy to have, it's the bad ones that are hard work.

At the end of the day though if one isn't wanting to have an ongoing relationship yet still wants sex, a sex doll really isn't a necessary when casual sex is often easy to get.


----------



## notmyrealname4 (Apr 9, 2014)

.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Agreed. OTOH, not all men feel the same way and some may just want the physical sensation of sex. 

OTOOH, I guess the dolls could be programmed to say how much they want their owner's body, so maybe that would work. 






notmyrealname4 said:


> Seems like men are always talking about how they want to be desired. They want their wives to initiate sex at least some of the time for this very reason.
> 
> It's a big rational for porn too. Men tell their hurt wives or gf.'s that it's not about the porn perfomers face or body---it's her acting out desire and enthusiasm for sex, that's so enjoyable.
> 
> ...


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

How many people ever come out of holodecks (star trek reference) if those are ever invented? Will be orgies galore in those things.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Middle of Everything said:


> How many people ever come out of holodecks (star trek reference) if those are ever invented? Will be orgies galore in those things.


"Computer, open program 'Caligula One Alpha' .... "


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Well it kind of works like this, sex dolls have been manufactured for a few generations now. Once you have a village of people that all they do is paint nipples all day, that is all they do, for three generations now...

...well they are going to get really really good at it eventually!










It is simple global economics! 

Regards, 
Badsanta


----------



## Stang197 (Aug 31, 2015)

Just saw new story on Drudge that says they are making a doll that lets you simulate rape. Who the he'll would want that?


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Stang197 said:


> Just saw new story on Drudge that says they are making a doll that lets you simulate rape. Who the he'll would want that?


As I understand it, there are couples who act out rape fantasies. So it would follow, that somebody with this fantasy who doesn't have a partner might want this. But I'd definitely be wary of such a fella. This might be a good mandatory disclosure for the "Historical Honesty" thread: Have you ever raped a doll?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Here's the link to the article about dolls that can be set to simulate rape

New sex robots with 'frigid' settings allow men to simulate rape | The Independent


I wonder if the dolls simulate enthusiasm (not when in rape mode of course).


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

I assume that they can be set to (probably badly) simulate enthusiasm as well. Just run a standard porn "ooh! aah! harder!! harder!" track. 

Near future robots don't seem anywhere near intelligent enough to be "raped" any more than you could rape a fleshlight. The fleshlight doesn't care.

So I don't have any problem with present day robots that pretend to behave however their owners want the to behave. I view it as the same as any private fantasy. 

If the robots become more complex, you get into the "westworld" problem where you might be enslaving / mistreating a sentient creature. I think that is quite a ways off - but as we get close to it, things get ugly. 


I know that there is some concern that this could encourage rape, but I can also see it discouraging rape by providing an outlet. I of course don't know, but if a potential rapist is abusing his plastic sex toy and not on the streets, that seems like a win to me. 









EleGirl said:


> Here's the link to the article about dolls that can be set to simulate rape
> 
> New sex robots with 'frigid' settings allow men to simulate rape | The Independent
> 
> ...


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

If it don't smell like a peach and it don't taste like a peach, I ain't eatin' the peach. Just sayin...


----------



## toblerone (Oct 18, 2016)

Real Dolls are weird and creepy and people who use them are messed up. Just masturbate like a normal person.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

uhtred said:


> I assume that they can be set to (probably badly) simulate enthusiasm as well. Just run a standard porn "ooh! aah! harder!! harder!" track.
> 
> Near future robots don't seem anywhere near intelligent enough to be "raped" any more than you could rape a fleshlight. The fleshlight doesn't care.
> 
> ...


I don't think it would discourage rape at all. It probably would not encourage it either.

Rape is about showing power over the victim. It's about watching the fear in the victim. A robot doll cannot really express fear. It would take a real/live human to get the reaction that rapists want.


----------



## Stang197 (Aug 31, 2015)

EleGirl said:


> uhtred said:
> 
> 
> > I assume that they can be set to (probably badly) simulate enthusiasm as well. Just run a standard porn "ooh! aah! harder!! harder!" track.
> ...


Maybe it wouldn't encourage/discourage rape, certainly is troubling that there is a market for this sort of product. 
I am all for the free market. Live and let live. Libertarian for the most part. Have no problems with people buying what ever they want. However this is deeply disturbing . 
Maybe it's no worse than watching violent movies or playing violent video games. Something about living it out in a real world scenario.


----------

